# Anyone need a home for a pigeon



## BIRDLOST (Oct 5, 2007)

If anybody does please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Curious MInd Wants to Know*

Have you had pigeons before?
How many do you want?
Why do you want pigeons?
Do you have a loft ready for them?
Do you live in a place where having pigeons will not violate city ordinances?
Do you own your own home or do you need a landlord's permission?
Can you afford medicine or veterinary care if the pigeons get sick?


----------



## BIRDLOST (Oct 5, 2007)

I own a loft. I can pay for vet care and meds. Iwould like at least 50. Some to breed, race, and just raise. I can have pigeons where live. I live on a three and a half acre piece of land.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BIRDLOST said:


> I own a loft. I can pay for vet care and meds. Iwould like at least 50. Some to breed, race, and just raise. I can have pigeons where live. I live on a three and a half acre piece of land.


Where abouts are you located? How long have you been into pigeons?
Let's see....did you want racers, homers, fancy breeds, ferals....or all of the 
above, maybe just some of the above? Don't mean to pry, but folks like
to know this kind of information. You may very well have folks offer you
some birds through this site if they understand your circumstances. 

fp


----------



## BIRDLOST (Oct 5, 2007)

I live in Idaho Falls,Idaho. I want racers and ferals. I have been working with pigeons for a year and a half.


----------

